

La4j (Linear Algebra for Java) 0.3.0 is out - vkostyukov
http://la4j.org/

======
chris_wot
I've been extremely interested in graph theory, and have seen a technique for
finding the shortest path between two nodes by using a square matrix... This
library looks interesting!

